# Baby onesie, Toddler and Maternity tee print/fulfilment needed



## mimikohn (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi all

I am looking for a print/fulfilment company that offers maternity tees, baby onesies, toddler tees and normal adult tees within the US. 

I would need someone that can print and fulfil at least 50 tees a day. The more volume the better. I am looking for DTG print service preferably

Anyone out there that offers this service?

Cheers,

Amy


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

The company I work with offers fulfillment services and a selection of adult, toddler, infant, and youth tees. Unfortunately, our main supplier only offers 1 maternity garment right now the LAT Sportswear 3509. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good niche. We haven't thought about printing on maternity t shirts yet. Although we do print , baby onesies, toddler tees and normal adult tees. I am sure finding a printer isn't going to be a issue for you. There are lots of T-shirt fulfillment companies out there.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

mimikohn said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for a print/fulfilment company that offers maternity tees, baby onesies, toddler tees and normal adult tees within the US.
> 
> ...


Hi Amy,

Lots of options for companies with toddler/baby clothes. The tough ones are the maternity shirts.There are so few blank distributors for maternity shirts and the ones we have seen are NOT good at all. But if something changes we will definitely look into it.


----------

